# صور جديده لكنيسه السيده العذراء والشهيد أبانوب بسمنود



## النهيسى (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*صور جديده لكنيسه السيده العذراء والشهيد أبانوب النهيسى بسمنود
تصوير كاميرا موبايل*



















































































































































​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 نوفمبر 2011)

_صور جميلة اوووووى بجد الكنيسة دى روعة ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعبك 
_​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 نوفمبر 2011)

صور راااائعه...كانتين على إسم حضرتك هههههههه جميل...
ارى كرسى بعجل موضوع خلف صوره القديس ابانوب الجميل.... هل يحمل هذا الكرسى قصه معجزه شفاء جميله؟؟  و ارى صوره  اخرى بها قطعه قماش بدم؟؟ هل هذه معجزه اخرى؟؟
 لو تعرف القصص ممكن تشاركنا بيها استاذى؟؟
 اشكرك الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (22 نوفمبر 2011)

صور رائعه جدااااااااااا

بركه كبيره  لقديس غظيم

بركه صلواته تكون معنا امين

شكرااااااا اخى النهيسى

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2011)

تحفففففففففففففففففة 
بركة الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى تكون معانا ومعاكم آمين

+ أنا روحت الدير دة وانا فى المرحلة الثانوية اتغيرت الايقونة اللى كانت فى المقصورة على ما اعتقد

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتكم يا استاذنا

آمين


----------



## vetaa (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*جميله جدا جدا*
*وبركه العدرا والشهيد ابانوب معانا دايما*

*ربنا يعوض حضرتك*​


----------



## tasoni queena (22 نوفمبر 2011)

ياااااااااااه

انا اخر مرة روحت فيها الدير ده كان عندى 7-8 سنين 

وكان ليه معايا ذكرررررى كبيرة هههههههههههه

شكرا يا استاذى للصور الروعة


----------



## rania79 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

صورة رائعة بجد
شفاعة تكون معنا
ميرسى لحضرتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

johna&jesus قال:


> _صور جميلة اوووووى بجد الكنيسة دى روعة ربنا يبركك ويعوض تعبك
> _​


شكرا جداااا لذوقك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صور راااائعه...كانتين على إسم حضرتك هههههههه جميل...
> ارى كرسى بعجل موضوع خلف صوره القديس ابانوب الجميل.... هل يحمل هذا الكرسى قصه معجزه شفاء جميله؟؟  و ارى صوره  اخرى بها قطعه قماش بدم؟؟ هل هذه معجزه اخرى؟؟
> لو تعرف القصص ممكن تشاركنا بيها استاذى؟؟
> اشكرك الرب يباركك


حاضر من عينى

شكرا جداا


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

candy shop قال:


> صور رائعه جدااااااااااا
> 
> بركه كبيره  لقديس غظيم
> 
> ...


*شكرااا أختى الغاليه
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تحفففففففففففففففففة
> بركة الشهيد ابانوب النهيسى تكون معانا ومعاكم آمين
> 
> + أنا روحت الدير دة وانا فى المرحلة الثانوية اتغيرت الايقونة اللى كانت فى المقصورة على ما اعتقد
> ...


فعلا الأيقونه الموجوده دى أثريه
نورت الموضوعشكرا


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *جميله جدا جدا*
> *وبركه العدرا والشهيد ابانوب معانا دايما*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض حضرتك*​


آمين
شكراا لذوقك يا غاليه​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياااااااااااه
> 
> انا اخر مرة روحت فيها الدير ده كان عندى 7-8 سنين
> 
> ...


باركتى المكان ساعتها بوجودك
شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> صورة رائعة بجد
> شفاعة تكون معنا
> ميرسى لحضرتك


آمين
شكراا جداااااااااا​


----------

